

The myth of width: When wide screens don't work - codedivine
http://news.cnet.com/8301-17938_105-10150269-1.html

======
pshc
Except that most wide screen displays these days can be rotated 90 degrees
into a vertical orientation. Problem solved.

Edit: Granted, that doesn't work for laptops, except for tablets.

------
brl
He dismisses the ability to put two open documents side by side on the screen
as not very useful but if you write code on your computer this is the most
important thing in the world.

------
azgolfer
Actually, width doesn't make sense for movies either. Your field of vision is
not letterbox shaped. Look at IMAX if you want an effective large screen
format. What's more common in movies, a close up, or a shot of a landscape ?
I've got my left monitor rotated to portrait, which works pretty well, but it
would be better if it was more 'square'.

